# Stehen



## Grimbo (29. März 2014)

Hi kann mir jemand einen tipp geben wie man auf dem fahrrad stehenbleiben kann ohne einen fuß aufzusetzen


----------



## dibo81 (29. März 2014)

Lenker einschlagen und üben üben üben... Wenn das klappt dann Lenker gerade mit den Beinen helfen ausbalancieren wenn nötig und wieder üben üben üben... 
So habe ich es gelernt im zarten Alter von 8...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grimbo (29. März 2014)

alles klar danke ich bin 13


----------



## dibo81 (29. März 2014)

Meinte damit nur das es schon paar Jahrzehnte her ist das ich damit angefangen habe. Selbst wenn du 35 wärst und damit anfangen würdest fände ich das geil  trial ist einfach geil egal welchen Alters. Aber üben, trainieren ist das A und O...


----------



## Pipo33 (29. März 2014)

dazu gibt es zig videos 
das hier zum beispiel:


----------



## Grimbo (30. März 2014)

ich hab noch eine frage und zwar mein freilauf klackert SEHR laut ist dass normal oder is da was kaputt


----------



## jjtr (30. März 2014)

Vergleich das Geräusch mit den Geräuschen in Videos. Schnelles gleichmäßiges Ratschen während des Rücktritts darf sehr laut sein.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. April 2014)

Wichtig ist auch, dass du wenn du den Lenker einschlägst, die Schultern auch mit drehst. Die Schultern sollten beim balancieren immer ca. parallel zum Lenker stehen, dann steht man viel sicherer.


----------



## Grimbo (7. April 2014)

Und wie ist es auf dem Hinterrad weil ich fall immer gleich runter


----------



## CzarFlo (7. April 2014)

also aufm Hinterrad stehen ist schonmal schwerer, als auf dem Hinterrad springen. Gucken, dass der Oberkörper möglichst gerade ist, den Lenker zum Bauchnabel/Hüfte ziehen und am Anfang mit geschlossener Hintteradbremse erstmal üben nach hinten zu springen. Auf der Stelle/nach vorne springen ist dann der nächste Schritt. Dabei muss man immer die Bremse kurz auf machen und ein bisschen in die Pedale treten. Übung macht den Meister und viel Spaß mitm Muskelkater, vor allem am Anfang


----------



## Woll-E (7. April 2014)

Muskelkater... gutes Stichwort....
Mir tut mein rechter Zeigefinger im Gelenk weh...
Ich glaube, oder bin mir sicher, dass das noch ein Zeichen von verkrampfen ist. Wenn man routiniert stehen kann,
dann braucht man auch auf der Stelle die Bremse nicht mehr so zuknallen, bis der Hebel sich verbiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grimbo (16. April 2014)

und wie genau springe ich nach hinten ?


----------



## Woll-E (16. April 2014)

+Du stehst auf dem HR.
+Gwicht auf der Achse ausbalanciert.
+Dann lässt du dich nach hinten kippen so dass du mit dem Fahrrad nach hinten kippst
+Das Timing muss passen
+Dann eine Art Bunny Hop aus der Kippposition aufs HR
+Fertig und freuen


----------



## 3radtrial (19. April 2014)

Schau mal in YouTube unter ryan leach "mastering the art of trial". Gibt es auch offiziell als DVD zu kaufen. Da wird alles gut erklärt. Das fängt wirklich ganz am Anfang an und steigert sich.


----------



## Grimbo (22. April 2014)

kann mir jemand ein video oder sowas schicken weil ich kriegs nich gebacken xD


----------



## Woll-E (22. April 2014)




----------



## platten (22. April 2014)

ich melde mich aus dem osterurlaub zurück....mit mäßig leichten verletzungen und null erfolgen auf dem hinterrad.

dafür ein kleines video von meinen versuchen in halber geschwindigkeit und besserer beleuchtung. ich hab versucht einiges von euren ratschlägen umzusetzen...aber irgendwie gelingt es mir nicht. mittlerweile habe ich das gefühl, ich übe falsche abläufe und kann deshalb keinen fortschritt verzeichnen. kein plan wie der berühmte knoten platzen soll bzw. ob das so wie ich es mache der richtige Weg ist.

die empfohlenen bikes hab ich mir angeschaut. ich tendiere aber zu einem 24er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (22. April 2014)

Ok du rollst viel zu weit und bist dann schnell in Rückenlage was man so ohne weiteres gerade am Anfang nicht mehr 
gescheit korrigier bekommt. Auch meine ich zu sehen, dass du noch während des aufs HR gehens schon den Absprung
im Kopf hast. Das ganze Gehopse sieht bei erfahrene Leuten nur schnell aus, ist aber auch nur das fließende ineinander
Greifen von " Nach 1 kommt 2 und dann erst 3. 

Ich würde zu Beginn nicht versuchen auf der Stelle " In Balance " zu geraten.
Versuche am Anfang eher einen Art rollenden manual Bunnyhop.
Also treten, rollen, abheben und dann auf dem HR landen.
Gar nicht versuchen einen 2 oder gar 3 Sprung zu machen, denn das wird scheitern.
Du musst zuerst das Gefühl für diesen einen Ablauf bekommen und vorallem das Vertrauen
in die Bremse. Es kostet zu Beginn ganz schön Überwindung mit dem Bike in die Fahrtrichtung zu 
springen, wo man doch so eigentlich nach hinten fallen muss. 

Warum ? 

Erst wenn du es schaffst aus dem Sprung auf dem Hinterrad zu landen, kannst du dich an die Arbeit für einen weiteren
Sprung machen, da man dafür gewisse Bedingungen erfüllen muss. Das wird eine ganze Weile dauern bis das funzt aber
es hat bis jetzt jeder hinbekommen. Einzig das Zeitfenster ist unterschiedlich. Studiere einfach immer wieder die Videos
hier in diversen Progressblogs. Oder auf Youtube. Zieh dir die Videos runter und dann Einzelbildwiedergabe. Konzentriere 
dich auf kleine Aufgaben. Je mehr Zeit du dir zu Beginn gibst, je weinger Erfolg du erwartest umso weniger frustet es
und um so konstanter wird der Erfolg sein.


----------



## platten (22. April 2014)

vielen dank für deine nachricht. : )

also ich trete von zwölf auf (im idealfall) neun uhr, gleichzeitig gewicht nach hinten, VR steigt. sobald ich das gefühl habe den oberen totpunkt erreicht zu haben, mach ich die bremse zu und hüpfe sofern mir die zeit reicht bevor ich entweder zur seite oder nach vorn/hinten kippe.

du meinst jetzt, ich solle die bremse offen lassen wenn ich oben bin? oder sie gleich wieder öffnen und wieder treten? oder versteh ich gerade alles falsch?

und treten, rollen, dann auf dem HR landen...bekomme ich gerade garnicht gedanklich auf die reihe. bedeutet "landen", dass ich da schon gehüpft bin?


----------



## Woll-E (22. April 2014)

Nein nicht offen lassen. Das Problem ist, dass das eine extreme Timingfrage ist zwischen abheben und Bremse schließen.

Bremse zu spät zu = evtl nach hinten fallen oder nur rollen im manual
Bremse zu früh zu wenn noch Bodenkontakt = Fahrrad fällt schnall nach vorne unten und nix ist mit Sprung.

Bunny Hop kannst ja oder ? 
Übe auf jeden Fall mal auf dem Hinterrad im Stehen fahren und bremse wieder zwischendurch wieder auf 0 kmh.
Rollen - bremsen - stehen - treten und rollen - bremsen - stehen.
Wenn das klappt, dann hast du schon die Grundlage. Nun musst du unmittelbar kurz bevor du die Bremse ziehen würdest
das Bike vom Boden bekommen. Sobald das Bike in der Luft ist kommt die HR Bremse volle Kanne zu und bleibt auch zu.
Wenn du gelandet bist, kannst du dein Körper ein wenig richtig Rahmen bewegen um so das Trägeitsmoment abzufangen.

Ich will nicht zu viel hier texten, weil das dich evtl nur konfus macht.
Step by step uhhhh baby..... ( war mal n Song  )


----------



## dibo81 (22. April 2014)

@platten, ehrlich gesagt sah es bei mir am Anfang genau so aus und du bist doch gut dabei. Klar gehst du nach hinten runter, du musst die Balance finden und diesmal in der Bewegung und nicht im Stand. Ich habe am Anfang immer gezählt wieviel ich schaffe und mich so gesteigert. Und irgendwann saß das und ich habe mit nem tritt noch nachgeholfen. Üben üben üben, so habe ich es gemacht. Wenn du dir nen comp Bike holst poste mal bitte da nen Video vom Anfang der bwh's, man wird bestimmt gut nen unterschied erkennen. Glaube dein Bike ist auch nicht gerade nen leichtgewicht oder?! Marino Rahmen? 

Gruß


----------



## platten (22. April 2014)

@dibo81  ja, es ist ein marino-stahlrahmen. es wiegt so 14kg. aber ich denke, noch sollte das nicht so auschlaggebend sein? weil ich ja noch nicht wirklich springe u.ä.

ich hatte ein comp am "haken", hab es aber dann doch sein gelassen weil es dellen im unterrohr hatte...das war mir zu heiß. war auch ein wettkampfrad. und jetzt habe ich mich entschlossen, erst probe zu fahren bevor ich kaufe.

@Woll-E das mit dem bunnyhop ist so eine sache. ich kann ihn nicht perfekt. an der gleichen stelle wie auch beim BWH klemmt es. da wo in den bunnyhop-tut.-videos die rider am lenker kleben und arme und beine gestreckt sind, da bin ich noch nie hingekommen. ich hab keine vorstellung davon, wie ich das hinbekommen soll.


----------



## dibo81 (22. April 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du machen willst... Ich finde gerade am Anfang ist nen comprad sehr angebracht weil wenn du die Technik beherrschst kannst du (wie man in einigen Videos schon gesehen hat, Rennrad etc...) das bike wechseln. Doof daher gesagt aber wenn du wirklich vernünftig laufen gehen willst ziehst du ja auch nicht Stöckelschuhe an... 

Grüße


----------



## platten (22. April 2014)

nein....garnicht doof. ich finde den vergleich gut. und warum sollte man es sich unnötig schwer machen.


----------



## dibo81 (22. April 2014)

So denke ich auch platten. Ich würde jetzt auf dem Marino weiter üben und parallel nen comp Rad suchen und dann wechseln. Und wenn du nen Ausgleich oder ne Abwechslung suchst schnappst du dir das Marino. Später wird sich dann zeigen worauf du mehr Lust hast oder du fährst beides... 

Grüße


----------



## erwinosius (23. April 2014)

Es ist gut sich an altbewährtem zu orientieren. Zum Lernen von BWH ist das nachfolgende Video eine gute Adresse:





Ich sehe das Problem in der Art und Weise wie du aufs Hinterrad gehst. Aufs  HR Rollen ist unverhältnismäßig schwieriger als mit einem Hop aufs HR zu kommen. Man findet viel schwieriger seine Balance.
Versuche es mal mit der von Ryan Leech empfohlenen Technik und berichte dann über Fortschritte. Und mach dir am Anfang nicht zu viele Gedanken übers Rad. Man kanns mit jedem Rad lernen. Natürlich geht es dann mit dem einen leichter als mit dem anderen, das ist aber nicht wirklich relevant.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Grimbo (1. Mai 2014)

ich bekomms nach langem üben immer noch net hin  Hab alle tipps ausprobiert doch nix klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (1. Mai 2014)

Was klappt denn nicht ...


----------



## dibo81 (1. Mai 2014)

@Grimbo Hast du eine Möglichkeit es per Video zu zeigen? Ist schwierig so was zu sagen. Manchmal glaubt man zu wissen was evtl verkehrt ist doch zeigen Erfahrungen anderer das man Sachen meist falsch einschätzt. Zumindest gibt es mehr Lösungsansätze und Hilfestellungen.

Gruß


----------



## Grimbo (1. Mai 2014)

@Woll-E das springen ich weis nich wie


----------



## Woll-E (1. Mai 2014)




----------



## Grimbo (1. Mai 2014)

kannst du auch vllt. ein video machen wo du alle schritte zeigst ?


----------



## Woll-E (1. Mai 2014)

Mh ... ich selbst hab keine Cam ... noch nicht.
Aber geplant ist bald ne Session wo wir mal richtig viel von jedem Filmen wollen.
Da wird sicher genug Material bei sein. Wobei ich das meiste wirklich vom fahren
in der Gruppe gelernt habe. Bei uns ist das Klima bombe. Keine stresst dumm rum.
Es kommen immer spontane Tips und was man selbst daraus macht liegt an jedem
selbst.

Was ich aber noch zum üben mitgeben kann ist folgendes.

1.) Du musst zuerst mal das Gefühl für den Kippunkt bekommen. Jener Punkt wo du nicht nach hinten fällst und
nicht nach vorne. Waage.DU kannst dies an einer höheren Mauer und Hauswand ( nicht in der Nachbarschaft  ) üben.
Einfach das Vorderrad gegen die Wand stellen. Beide Bremsen gezogen. Kannst ja quasi im Tretmanual hinfahren. Langsam.
Immer höher hinstellen. Dabei übst auch gleichzeitig das balancieren. Wenn du noch schräg gegen die Wand stehst dann
versuche mal vorsichtig das Vorderrad von der Wand zu nehmen und mache dann einen kleinen Bunyhop. Das sind die 
Grundsätze vom BWH nach hinten. Der Hintern muss locker sein. Heisst bei der Landung nachgeben und ein wenig abfedern.
Lockerheit ist das A und O. Mach mal bei meinem Vidoabschnitt in Youtub die Geschwindigkeit auf ganz langsam. Da sieht man
sehr gut wie ich das rausfeder.

Hauptfehler beim auf der Stelle springen ist oftmals der Gedankenoverkill. Da ist der erste Sprung noch nicht ausgeführt und
man ist gedanklich schon beim übernächsten.


----------

